# If your dog bit the vet...



## StableMum (27 November 2011)

and ripped her jumper would you do something to compensate the loss?  My daughter is a vet and the other day she had examined a rhodesian ridgeback before its annual booster, she went over to get the vaccination and as she was coming back to the dog it launched itself at her with no warning and grabbed her arm, ripping the sleeve of her jumper in several places.  Her arm is badly bruised but luckily it didn't break the skin.  The owner was obviously very shocked and apologetic, but not totally surprised.  

I know this sort of thing goes with the job, but if it were my dog I think I would have sent a card with perhaps an M & S voucher or something similar so that the jumper could be replaced - or am I just being soft?


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 November 2011)

That's a hard one, when ever our vet isn't sure if the dog we are presenting to them at the time (we have 3) is going to snap due to being in pain from an injury etc, he puts a muzzle on them or we get them in a half nelson hold so the only person they will bite is me!
I think it's goes with the job to be honest and the vets seem to get a gut instinct for possible trouble, best really ask another vet in the vet section.It sounds as thought the owner should have possibly warned the vet and if it were my dog then yes, I would at least buy her a new jumper as I think it is only polite to but not everyone thinks like that do they?
Maybe some people see buying the new jumper amounts to admitting liabilty and in this day of litigation that could prove more expensive than a new jumper if there were complications.
Oz


----------



## Chestnut mare (27 November 2011)

I'm a vet nurse and being bitten or scratched goes with the job unfortunately. Although 12 years in the job have only been bitten once         (quickly touches wood). I think it is important to read the dogs body language it is unusual for them to bite without warning. Any who have bitten previously or shown any kind of aggression have their cards marked and are muzzled for future visits.

I find most clients are horrified when their pet bites a member of the practice and usually brings in a box of chocolates which is always greatly appreciated.

We have to remember the animals are usually very anxious when coming into the vets traumatic car journey, waiting room full of other animals, being poked by a stranger.

Glad your daugter is ok.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 November 2011)

Whilst a token gift to the vet,  would I'm sure be acceptable,  the reality is that the incident which you've described does rather go with the territory,  even if it shouldn't have happened.

Having watched so many instances over the years,  both in real life,  and on the telly,  I've decided that all too many vets,  whilst understanding the physical needs of the dog,  simply fail to read the warning signs;  warning signs which may well be subtle,  but they're there.  I've given up on expecting any vet to read my dog's likely behaviour pattern.

As the owner of the dog in question,  wasn't entirely surprised at their dog's reaction,  and if they gave the vet no warning,  pre-inspection,  then that isn't good enough.  

Perhaps all vet's surgeries should have well displayed signs,  asking that all owners inform the vet,  should they have an animal which is known to be likely to react to being handled.

Alec.


----------



## lazybee (27 November 2011)

Most Vets can read the signs. If a large (or even small) dog is nervous they are likely to bite (shy bite) even if it's completely out of character. Our vet has a selection of muzzles as a basic safety precaution. But if I was feeling guilty it wouldn't hurt to buy a little something. Perhaps the owner should have a muzzle if it wasn't a surprise. 

My Bouvier de Flandres had a snap at the vet once and he's never done it before. She puts a muzzle on him now just in case.


----------



## CAYLA (27 November 2011)

Nope, I would not offer nor would I expect it, I have never been bitten in 10 years of working in practice and alot of the time Im handling the animals alone, I have become pretty good and reading and reacting. Not even a cat has had the satisfaction of biting me 
Hopefully the client apologised and a *WARNING* is now put on the client record to warn other staff.
I did get bitten by a feral cat when collecting the frigger (rescue) not work, and it was on form and full on wild, when my hand was pouring of blood the panicked householder (offered me a mars bar) Oh, how my body throbbed for days from that bloody bite


----------



## Galupy (27 November 2011)

It probably does go with the territory really but I would feel terrible about it and I would probably get her something just out of manners and because it would be my fault because at the end of the day it is my dog.  Just because I am paying someone to examine him or her it doesn't make me any less responsible if they bite her while they are doing so.  It's up to me to anticipate how my dogs would react in certain situations.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (27 November 2011)

Not sure.....I've been around dogs for a long, long time - training/handling/during my biovet uni course (so ultrasound/physical examinations) and its very unusual for a dog to bite without any sort of warning - saying that, dogs biting/scratching goes with the territory of being in any sort of vet science job!
Our new dog is a rescue and is, at the moment, very iffy with the vet. He said he didn't want to muzzle her as it would stress her out more so he just took a really firm hold of her halti.
I would be mortified - I was mortified when she went for him! - but not sure what I would do, if anything.
K x


----------



## springer1021 (27 November 2011)

I would have aplogised but would have been it, it is one of those things that can happen when you are a vet.


----------



## cptrayes (27 November 2011)

I would definitely have bought the vet a new jumper. Does the law not say that the owner has a duty to control a dog? I think so, but please correct me someone if I am wrong. But if so, then the owner would actually be legally liable for the injury to the vet and the damage to her clothing, however lax she may have been (not suggesting she was Mum  ) in spotting the signs that it was about to attack. No vet would sue in that position, of course, or their business would close. But I would certainly pay if one of my cats rips a vets clothes to pieces (and yes I do own a biter!).


----------



## SusieT (27 November 2011)

Vets are actually responsible for everyones safety, including their own and the owners, whilst in a consult so the owner is actually not responsible. If it bit the owner ironically the vet could get in trouble..
Would also say, expecting that 'biting' (can caus ecareer ending damage) goes with the terriroty is incorrect. It is a danger of the practice but not an expected daily occurance!


----------



## WandaMare (27 November 2011)

My dog is from a rescue home and has always been a tad snarly with the vet, he doesn't like being touched on his back by people he doesn't know. I got him used to a muzzle years ago and he always wears it to the vets, it has definitely saved the vets a few nips over the years. Because he looks cute and friendly they tend to think he will be OK and even with the muzzle on he can still give them a fright by going for a quick snap if he gets the chance!  

I feel responsible for his behaviour as he is my dog, even if the vets are theoretically responsible in the consulting room. I would definitely offer to pay for any damage done by any of my animals, including people's clothes!


----------



## HeatherAnn (27 November 2011)

I'd be mortified. I'd be so apologetic and probably offer to pay for a new jumper and also send flowers or chocolates to the surgery. Yes vets should be able to read a dog, but it is your responsibility as an owner to make sure that doesn't happen. If my dog was in pain, then I'd ask that he be muzzled. Not because he has a history of aggression, but purely because I don't know how he'd act in that situation. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Clodagh (27 November 2011)

I would be so embarassed. We had a patterdale dog who had personal space issues, the vets were always very appreciative when I always asked them to put a muzzle on before they touched him. A friend of mine whos a vet says the number of people who say 'Oh he always does that' just after a dog has flown at her...madness!


----------



## TelH (27 November 2011)

My little rescue terrier has 'Approach with extreme caution' in capital letters on his file   He has fear aggression because of previous mistreatment before I got him and going to the vets really brings that out of him. He has never actually landed the vet one but it's not for want of trying  I do kind of think it's a hazard of the job, they're not all going to be cute little cuddly things. My vet usually makes a joke about going on holiday or something when he knows I'm taking George in  Any new vet or nurse gets a detailed description of the best plan of attack to both minimise the chance of anyone getting hurt and also make it as stress free as possible for George.


----------



## KarynK (27 November 2011)

I warned one vet till I was blue in the face (bit of a pun there) and still the stupid cow would not listen!   So no I did not buy her anything when the muzzled blue dog bent her finger back and made her yell, I was actually mouthing the words I warned you!!!


----------



## cptrayes (27 November 2011)

KarynK said:



			I warned one vet till I was blue in the face (bit of a pun there) and still the stupid cow would not listen!   So no I did not buy her anything when the muzzled blue dog bent her finger back and made her yell, I was actually mouthing the words I warned you!!!
		
Click to expand...

I left my horse at a Vet hospital with written instructions never to leave him unattended in a box without bars on or the top door closed. Guess what?

SusieT, interesting that the vet is responsible inside the surgery, thanks for that.

I'd still pay in the cirumstances the OP described though.


----------



## JEZA (27 November 2011)

It doesnt answer OP's question, but I had this experience once.

Years ago I had my first bull mastiff (male). Told vet he didnt like being injected and please could we muzzle him. Vet said no and that he could easily manage the dog. Well lets just say he jabbed the dog and puffed the kennel cough up dog's nose, and all hell broke loose! The dog reared up snarling(he was enormous), and with one swipe of his front paws and tail knocked off all the old fashioned glass bottles on a shelf in the consulting room. There was broken glass and dog mess all over the place.

The vet was livid, he got hold of the dog and twisted his collar till the dog all but passed out on the floor. Im sure the dog thought he was dead and he took quite a while to get up. (The dog that is, not the vet!)

All the vet said was, "
"well that'll teach him a lesson!"


----------



## Foxhunter49 (27 November 2011)

I had a rescue GSD who was the only dog I have ever owned that bounded into the vets loving everyone - until it came time to do anything to him!

On one occasion I took the old cat and the dog to a clinic. Whilst the young vet examined the cat, the dog was right by his side nibbling the cat and the vet kept scratching the dog's ear. 
I warned the vet that we wound need to tape his nose but the vet was adamant that  he would be fine.
When it came time for the vet to give him a rectal the dog was having none of it and was objecting strongly and dangerously. Fortunately I managed to hang onto the dangerous end and opened the door to the waiting room and as the dog dived out I shut the door on his neck and held it there!
Rectal completed I went to leave to find the waiting room empty and everyone outside on the pavement!

I agree that it is part of a vets job to be aware at all times - a heck of a lot of owners would not have a clue about the changes in a dog's demeanour.

I am not sure what I would do in such a situation. I would certainly be very apologetic and probably send a box of chocolates.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 November 2011)

Ive never had a problem with mine at the vets, when Fred cut his paw very badly I advised my vet to muzzle him as it was very sore. She muzzled him and took it off half way through but he didnt mind and he didnt bite her not that I thought he would but just to err on the side of caution. If he had bitten her it would have been her fault entirely. Anyone who allows their dog to be handled by the vet knowing it bites without saying anything is very irresponsible, in the ops case as the dog had never done it before I would ring the vet the next day to see if they were all right but wouldnt feel responsible.


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 November 2011)

StableMum said:



			and ripped her jumper would you do something to compensate the loss?  My daughter is a vet and the other day she had examined a rhodesian ridgeback before its annual booster, she went over to get the vaccination and as she was coming back to the dog it launched itself at her with no warning and grabbed her arm, ripping the sleeve of her jumper in several places.  Her arm is badly bruised but luckily it didn't break the skin.  The owner was obviously very shocked and apologetic, but not totally surprised.  

I know this sort of thing goes with the job, but if it were my dog I think I would have sent a card with perhaps an M & S voucher or something similar so that the jumper could be replaced - or am I just being soft?
		
Click to expand...

I am a dog groomer.  I don't *expect* to get mauled by client's dogs but you know the potential is always there that it could happen.  I don't wear clothes that I mind getting ruined if a dog should do something like that.    I would *seriously* mind if my health were at risk (especially if I was not warned ahead of time).  I would be highly offended if the owner was blase about the situation.  But most are not, most are really concerned when it comes to their dogs behavior and manners. 

I think that it would be a really nice gesture to send flowers as an apology (the vet wasn't even doing anything to provoke it!)  Never mind the jumper!  It's her arm and potential loss of use of it when a dog.  Had the vet been warned ahead of time and refused to muzzle, well their fault really.  But if the dog launched itself with no prior reason to think it might, it would be embarassing to me as an owner for sure.

Meanwhile a lawyer would probably never advise admitting any sort of guilt...but lets face it, the dog attaked without provocation - it could be put to sleep for that...


----------



## lexiedhb (28 November 2011)

I would have apologised, and made sure he was muzzled the next time but sending vouchers or paying for the jumper- NO.


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 November 2011)

JEZA said:



			It doesnt answer OP's question, but I had this experience once.

Years ago I had my first bull mastiff (male). Told vet he didnt like being injected and please could we muzzle him. Vet said no and that he could easily manage the dog. Well lets just say he jabbed the dog and puffed the kennel cough up dog's nose, and all hell broke loose! The dog reared up snarling(he was enormous), and with one swipe of his front paws and tail knocked off all the old fashioned glass bottles on a shelf in the consulting room. There was broken glass and dog mess all over the place.

The vet was livid, he got hold of the dog and twisted his collar till the dog all but passed out on the floor. Im sure the dog thought he was dead and he took quite a while to get up. (The dog that is, not the vet!)

All the vet said was, "
"well that'll teach him a lesson!"
		
Click to expand...

So someone is nearly strangling your dog to death and you didn't intervene? Why not exactly?
I cannot see any of us on here allowing anyone, vets included to do that to our dogs.


----------



## lexiedhb (28 November 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			So someone is nearly strangling your dog to death and you didn't intervene? Why not exactly?
I cannot see any of us on here allowing anyone, vets included to do that to our dogs.
		
Click to expand...

I would have had the vet by the short and curlies the moment he went to twist my dogs collar....


----------



## Spudlet (28 November 2011)

The risk of being bitten goes with the territory of working with dogs in any capacity, but the occurence shouldn't, IYSWIM. I know that I might get bitten by a client's dog and accept this risk but I don't expect to have it happen. I do fully expect to get pawprints all over me, to be jumped up at and so on (especially if the Crazee Spangle is in the class - love that dog but it's BATTY!), but not to actually get bitten even though I do willingly take the risk that it might happen because I am working with lots of dogs and their owners and sometimes handling the dogs to demonstrate something. Does that make sense?

I would send some chocs and a card to say sorry, and muzzle the dog in future. Also I would work on getting the dog used to the vets, for example by taking trips to the surgery / waiting room (with the permission of the vets of course) and practicing doing 'examinations' at home (so lifting paws and gently flicking each claw, running hands all over the dog, lifting tail, checking teeth and inside ears and so on, so it's not such a shock to the dog when the vet wants to give them the once over. I also almost always hold Henry myself for the vets - he's my dog so I get the business end for injections etc, if anyone is getting nipped it should be me IMO.

I can't see myself allowing a dog of mine to be throttled by anyone, vet or otherwise! I think that if you expect your dog to play up, it's your job as an owner to be ready to manage this, by using a muzzle or whatever, and to say that this is what you want to happen rather than asking if the vet would mind - it's your dog, not the vets dog and you know it best after all.


----------



## Maesfen (28 November 2011)

HeatherAnn said:



			Yes vets should be able to read a dog, but it is your responsibility as an owner to make sure that doesn't happen.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.
As the owner you have a duty to read your dog yourself too and act accordingly.  In that situation I would be very embarrassed that I hadn't done so correctly and I would be mortified at the damage, I, as the owner had allowed to happen.  Wine and chocolates would have been taken back in as soon as dog had been taken home and dog in future in public and at vets would be muzzled just so it couldn't happen again.


----------



## BigRed (28 November 2011)

Personally, I would be mortified and I would offer to replace the jumper.  It needs to go on that dogs notes, that it should be muzzled when it visits the vets.  Something as large as a ridgeback is too big for any owner to restrain.


----------

